# Colnago CLX 2.0 Ultegra?



## The Weasel

Am I a Colnago poseur if I were to get this bike? First time I have ever really looked into Colnagos and it is a nice looking bike and within my budget. Could perhaps go even a little higher, but it seems to be a big jump after this bike. 
I didn't see anything here about this bike, so if any Colnago fans could provide some feedback, it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shane Winn

The CLX 2.0 is a big step forward for that frame, and an excellent bike. The 2.0 edition frame is stiffer, lighter and more stable. Increased stability on the front end due to moving to the semi-integrated headset, which requires a stouter head tube and redesigned fork. The BB area carbon was relayed to improve lateral stiffness where it counts. Despite these improvements, Colnago shaved 150 grams off the weight of the frame/fork. At $3,700 retail for the complete Ultegra bike (with the Ultegra crank, not the FSA!) it's pretty hard to say no.


----------



## maximum7

> Am I a Colnago poseur if I were to get this bike?


I was interested in this bike too, but am worried about the same thing. 
At least now there's the Ace, so it's not quite the bottom. Wrenchscience.com calls it the best value in the line, so maybe it's not all bad.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff

Shane didn't mention that the CLX 2.0 was raced in Paris-Roubaix in 2009 too.
I think the Ultegra-kitted CLX 2.0 is a pretty nice buy, but I really prefer the freedom afforded by a custom build. It is way more fun to choose your own preferred seat, wheelset, tires, gearing, stem length, bartape color, etc...rather than making due with what a manufacturer has picked out for you. Also, I'm not a fan of the bulky shape of the Ultegra shifters. I'd recommend Force or Chorus instead.
The CLX 2.0 is already Colnago's best buy, so you don't stand to save tons more money by going with a manufacturer spec. Building a complete bike with us, you already get comparable pricing anyway.


----------



## The Weasel

WrenchScienceCliff said:


> I think the Ultegra-kitted CLX 2.0 is a pretty nice buy, but I really prefer the freedom afforded by a custom build. It is way more fun to choose your own preferred seat, wheelset, tires, gearing, stem length, bartape color, etc...rather than making due with what a manufacturer has picked out for you. Also, I'm not a fan of the bulky shape of the Ultegra shifters. I'd recommend Force or Chorus instead.
> .


Yeah, I'm never keen on house brand brakes and saddles. But the Ultegra I don't mind. At minimum, I'd want to upgrade to the Dura Ace CL24s or Fulcram Racing 3s.

Curiously, the Colnago site does say FSA crankset and not Ultegra


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff

Yep, FSA is a fav of Colnago's! 
If you want different wheels, you might as well do a custom build, it just makes more fiscal sense.


----------



## The Weasel

WrenchScienceCliff said:


> Yep, FSA is a fav of Colnago's!
> If you want different wheels, you might as well do a custom build, it just makes more fiscal sense.


How can I do a custom build on this frame when it comes as a complete bike. Wheels are easy to geet credit at my shop. I am/was still pretty set on the BH G5 (Ultegra), but this seems like a very reasonable competitor for the price and would allow me to upgrade on wheels very easily.

The other bike for consideration is the BMC Racemaster, which would be a build up.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff

How to do a custom build? Just call ME!
Colnago offers the CLX in three configurations: 1) frameset, 2) complete bike with ultegra, and 3) complete bike with Athena/Chorus. All listed on wrenchscience.com and other corners of the internet.
Depending on your parts preferences (or lack thereof) and fit, the complete bike may actually make sense...but only if you can get good trade-in for the stock parts you want to replace.


----------



## fallzboater

Dang, it says the 59s is the equivalent of a 63 traditional, but the head tube is still too short.


----------



## maximum7

> How to do a custom build? Just call ME!


Geeze, I should get some props for mentioning you guys at least. 

While you're here, what was the deal with the Pinarello FP6. Why is it gone so soon, and why didn't it sell well? Why doesn't Pin offer a bike other than the Prince, in different carbon levels?


----------



## CoLiKe20

Shane Winn said:


> The CLX 2.0 is a big step forward for that frame, and an excellent bike. The 2.0 edition frame is stiffer, lighter and more stable. Increased stability on the front end due to moving to the semi-integrated headset, which requires a stouter head tube and redesigned fork. The BB area carbon was relayed to improve lateral stiffness where it counts. Despite these improvements, Colnago shaved 150 grams off the weight of the frame/fork. ...


what is CLX 2.0 vs 1.0?
I'm considering getting one. It's a closed out 2009.


----------



## a_avery007

newer frame has some modifications.
you know "lighter, stiffer, stronger, more vertical compliance" that sort of jargon.

they have also increased the head tube length on all sizes about 1.5cm so take care with this.

sure the 09 rides great the 10 rides great too...


----------



## miles01

I ride an '09 CLX chorus 11.
You won't regret getting one of these. They ride the way you expect a Colnago should - classy, smooth, nimble and fast. Compared to their top end, I actually think this frameset is a little 'too good' for the money. Don't get hung up on the 'made in Taiwan' thing. All the best carbon mono's come from Taiwan now, with only the lugged Colnago's now made in Italy. Personally, I think this bike is prettier than the lugged Colnago's: you pay a serious bomb for the made in Italy sticker and a few 100 grams weight saving.


----------



## sealdavid

:idea: Yes, but your friends at the polo club will be impressed, whilst you snobbishly quaff gin and tonics and talk bs about your fancy carbon fibre!:thumbsup: :gomer:


----------



## The Weasel

sealdavid said:


> :idea: Yes, but your friends at the polo club will be impressed, whilst you snobbishly quaff gin and tonics and talk bs about your fancy carbon fibre!:thumbsup: :gomer:


Nah, I like margaritas.  

Anyway, I went with the BH G5 and got a smoking deal from my shop a couple of weeks back. Sweet sweet ride.
Next I would like to save up for a nice ti or steel frame (like the Master X-light) to build up over time. The EPS is still one of my favorite looking frames though.


----------



## sealdavid

I just got one, with Campagnolo Athena build...picking it up Friday, can't wait!


----------



## BOBSONATOR

sealdavid said:


> I just got one, with Campagnolo Athena build...picking it up Friday, can't wait!


Post a picture please! & I pick mine up with Ultegra 6700 in black this friday hehe


----------



## calle_betis

I have put on 2000 miles on my CLX, since I picked it up this past June. I just finished the DALMAC ride in Michigan, and put on over 450ish miles in 5 days and the bike was awesome.

I built up the frameset with a SRAM Force gruppo which I absolutely love. I thought about building up the bike with Campy, but the price difference was prohibitive for me. I dig the SRAM shifting vs the 105 I have on my other ride. The translation on hills took about a week or two, but now it's second nature. I added a Mavic Ksyrium SL's (Vittoria Open Paves) which haven't needed any adjustments. They are rock solid.

Frankly, it's my ride and I really don't give a shyte what the "purists" say about my Colnago with SRAM. The bike rides great on flats and flies up hills. I love my bike and I ride the shite out of it. That's the point, right?


----------



## dingrr

I picked this up last week! Ultegra 6700 with Colnago seat and brakes, Fulcrum Racing 5.
Huge improvement over my previous/24 year old Raliegh Technium Pro (aluminum) with Shimano 105 (downtube shifters).


----------



## calle_betis

Nice bike Dingrr. I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine. Now ride the piss out of it.


----------



## jlyle

Do we all have the same garage door?


----------



## fabsroman

jlyle said:


> Do we all have the same garage door?


Nope, mine is wood and it is a PITA to paint. I just did it last week and between prepping and painting it took me over 10 hours and I still need to apply a second coat of paint.


----------



## pagstx

Just wondering, is the red on the CLX a true red? Particularly the red accents on the black one. 

I have a Cristallo NS03 and the 'red' is more of a coral or even orange. After a recent incident involving me, the Cristallo and a post, I am likely back in the market for a new frame. Would consider the CLX but I have always been a little disappointed that my Cristallo wasn't a true red. Any info would be appreciated.

Pags


----------



## jlyle

"True" red? My CLX 2.0 looks "red" to me.

Red is defined as in the wavelength range of 630–740 nm and may appear different to different people.

My wife says, "Your bike is red, white, and blue red." So that settles that.


----------



## fabsroman

jlyle said:


> "True" red? My CLX 2.0 looks "red" to me.
> 
> Red is defined as in the wavelength range of 630–740 nm and may appear different to different people.
> 
> My wife says, "Your bike is red, white, and blue red." So that settles that.


I completely understand what he is talking about when he says "true" red. I remember opening the box on my Cristallo NS03 frame, the first Colnago I ever bought which was shipped to the US from Switzerland, and being disappointed that it wasn't a darker red. It really does look like a cross between red and orange, and it looks different shades of "red" depending on how the light hits it. It has grown on me and I like it now.

Meanwhile, I have an Arte frame in NS03 that was probably painted in Taiwan. That is a "true" red. It does not change colors depending on the way the light hits it and it is almost a "blood" red. The paint jobs aren't even close to one another on the two frames.

Seeing as how the CLX is made in Taiwan like the Arte was, I would bet that it is a deeper red than what is used on the Cristallo. With that said, I have a C50 that was supposedly painted in Italy in ST01and the red on it is pretty good. Still a little organish depending on how the light hits it, but nowhere near the Cristallo.


----------



## jlyle

deleted


----------



## Guest

To my eyes, the red highlights tend more towards red than red/orange. I have a late 80's Pinarello steel lugged frame that the paint clearly runs towards the oranger shade of red.

My CLX is still in multiple boxes or I'd take the required garage door shot..............hoping later this week.


View attachment 210304


View attachment 210305


View attachment 210306


----------



## dingrr

Red accents on the black bike are closer to true red, rather than orange or pink, according to my wife (artist). I am getting wheels made up and was afraid to get anything with red (hubs, skewers, spokes or rims) since the reds would most likely not match.


----------



## pagstx

Thanks all for the replies. I know that different people can perceive things differently but I doubt anyone would call my Cristallo red. It really is closest to blaze orange like hunters wear. Unlike Fabs I never really got over that disappointment though I absolutely loved the bike in every other way. Thanks again.


----------



## fabsroman

dingrr said:


> Red accents on the black bike are closer to true red, rather than orange or pink, according to my wife (artist). I am getting wheels made up and was afraid to get anything with red (hubs, skewers, spokes or rims) since the reds would most likely not match.


I hear you there. I had initially been thinking about going with red Tune hubs on the wheel build for the Cristallo, but once I got the bike I didn't really do any red accents.

The C50 though has red Negative G brakes, red nokon cables, and red bar tape. I will be doing a wheel build over the winter with old school 36 hole Mavic GEL rims, red Tune hubs, red spoke nipples, and black DT Revolution spokes. Wish I could find a set of 28 hole Mavic GEL 280's at a decent price, but such is life.


----------



## rodist

*Same garage door*



jlyle said:


> Do we all have the same garage door?


I have the same one


----------



## bjb85runner

One for sale in Portland Or for 1300.:thumbsup: 

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bik/1957829537.html


----------

